# : Cost of Living and Lifestyle in Spain ( Mallorca ) 2007 onwards



## Big Pete

Hi all

As there always seems to be some uncertainty as to what it costs to live and survive in Spain i shall keep a ongoing up to date report of my New adventure there .

My story so far i still live in England as i am waitting the Sale of my property prior to fully taking early retirement to the Mallorca island in Spain.

Mallorca you must also bear in mind is generally more expensive than the Mainland beeing less Industrialised etc etc.. However this should give members a safety factor to work there own costs from , as its pretty sure to be cheaper on the mainland ..

I will add to the Thread as and when i have any storys to tell or whenever i purchase items or have any relevant info to share ..

Firstly ;

Legal costs to purchase my Villa equated to some 9 % of final sale price.

Council Taxes are 495 Euros yearly ( £ 344 British ) @1.43 exch
3 Bedroomed detached Villa with Pool and large Garden.

Local urbanisation Charge yearly 195 Euros ( £ 135 British ) @ 1.42 exch
This pays for the upkeep of the streets and street lights etc etc .

Daewoo 29" Flat Screen TV 280 Euros ( £ 194 British ) @ 1.42 exch

Insurance Property and Contents 280 Euros ( £ 194 British ) @ 1.42 exch

Household Rubbish collected every day !!! Free of Charge as many bags as you have .. Recycling is at your discretion with Bins available all over !!!

Food did a typical normal shop including Breads Milks and cat foods etc and a host of items a full Shopping trolley full .. = 80 Euros ( £ 56 British ) @ 1.42 exch ( in Uk this would of been around £ 90+ ...)

Cigarettes 20 Benson hedges 3.10 Euros ( £ 2.15p British ) @ 1.42 exch

NO TV license needed .

Petrol cost to fill a Renault small Hire car ,Full Tank from empty to full !! 41 Euros ( £ 28 British ) drove hundreds of miles ,but didnt take the price per litre , will do next visit ..

Iron steam type with lead etc , 12 Euros ( £ 8.30p British ) @1.42 exch

Microwave top of the range , Roasts, grill ,rotate etc , 82 Euros ( £ 57 British ) @ 1.42 exch

Kettle simple inbuilt filter one , 26 Euros ( £ 18 British ) @ 1.42 exch

3 course meal at smart Restaurant overlooking marina ,includes 4 drinks ( 2 small beers 2 x Tia maria and cokes ) starters followed by main and then deserts . 41 Euros ( £ 28.50 British ) @ 1.42 exch ( And you could smoke to your hearts content  )

Coka Cola genuine !! in Lidl Supermarket pack of 12 tins .. 6 Euros ( £ 4.17p British ) @ 1.42 exch

Set of 4 Brushed alluminium flash outside lights ground mounted . 14 Euros each ( £ 9.74p British ) @ 1.42 exch 
Bulbs for above energy saving 75watt Phillips 6 Euros each ( £ 4.17p British ) @ 1.42 exch

Will add as and when i have anything to add . hope it helps anyone wondering as to living expenses ..


----------



## JulieP

Hiya BP,

That's a brilliant idea, we've been doing a similar thing on a forum I use here in France. It really gives people a good idea of what expenses they need to take into account.

I'm kinda putting together a 'hit-list' of my own of things to sort in prep of coming to live in Spain and to include an annual living expense will be very useful. It seems like you have to trawl through loads of different sites to get the information so perhaps between us all here we can put it all in one place.

We plan on doing a lot more research this time around although it doesn't matter how much work you put into this there's always going to be something that comes up that you didn't think about or realise you needed to do. We're planning on driving down the end of Nov to do a reccy on the area were thinking of living in so hopefully we'll come accross loads of other stuff then.

Anyway, don't know if you're interested but just as a comparison I've budgeted our current annual living costs here as approximately 25,000 euros, we have a 4 bed property with 2 gites and swimming pool on land of approx 1 acre. We're looking to downgrade to a 2 bed property so hopefully will be able to substancially reduce these costs, especially as yourself and others have pointed out that cost of living is much cheaper in Spain.

I'll definately be watching this thread for your future postings.

Cheers!
Jules


----------



## Big Pete

[email protected] said:


> Hiya BP,
> 
> That's a brilliant idea, we've been doing a similar thing on a forum I use here in France. It really gives people a good idea of what expenses they need to take into account.
> 
> I'm kinda putting together a 'hit-list' of my own of things to sort in prep of coming to live in Spain and to include an annual living expense will be very useful. It seems like you have to trawl through loads of different sites to get the information so perhaps between us all here we can put it all in one place.
> 
> We plan on doing a lot more research this time around although it doesn't matter how much work you put into this there's always going to be something that comes up that you didn't think about or realise you needed to do. We're planning on driving down the end of Nov to do a reccy on the area were thinking of living in so hopefully we'll come accross loads of other stuff then.
> 
> Anyway, don't know if you're interested but just as a comparison I've budgeted our current annual living costs here as approximately 25,000 euros, we have a 4 bed property with 2 gites and swimming pool on land of approx 1 acre. We're looking to downgrade to a 2 bed property so hopefully will be able to substancially reduce these costs, especially as yourself and others have pointed out that cost of living is much cheaper in Spain.
> 
> I'll definately be watching this thread for your future postings.
> 
> Cheers!
> Jules


Thanks for that , you should save a lot with that budget , but as i keep popping over i will report back with anything useful ..But like i say its cheaper on the Mainland so this will be the worst scenario being posted ..


----------



## barbara preston

*message for julie*

Hi Julie, where are you thinking of relocating to in Spain?


----------



## JulieP

Hi Barbara,

Nice to hear from you, we're looking around Almeria area to start but hope to make a few trips over the next 12/18 months checking out different area's. 

I notice from your other thread you've been in the Murica region for over 7 years but are looking to move on too. Funny how we always think the grass is greener on the other side isn't it... we bumped into a man last week whilst shopping who has recently moved from Southern Spain back to our neck of the woods here in France - apparantly it was too hot for them down there. Hope he's prepared for the big temperature difference, it can get down to -16ºc here in winter and even August can be quite changable! I know what you mean about wanting to get back to proper seasons but -16ºc is just too damn cold for me. I think I'm ready for some winter sun. I'm not very green fingered so not having a garden doesn't bother me either. I just feel really isolated here, we're about 3km outside a village with just one farmer neighbour at the end of the drive. Although we've made a few good friends (mainly ex-pats) winter's here are so lonely. My French isn't too bad although I find it realy frustrating not being able to have a proper chin wag with my French neighbour. I'm now trying to pick up a bit of Spanish. We'd like to live nearer to a village with a mixture of both Spanish and ex-pats and hopefully somewhere with a bit of life.
After being there for 7 years your Spanish must be pretty good now, is it difficult to learn?
Jules


----------



## barbara preston

*living in spain*

Hello Jules, Nice to make contact. We have more or less ruled out moving to France for a number of reasons, mainly because of the need to learn another language and go through all the rigmarole of becoming resident, signing on with health service etc. etc. We are still intending to look at northern spain but are a bit held up at the moment as Pete is awaiting a hospital appointment (nothing too serious), so we can't really go anywhere at the moment. Our house is on the market but we have had only one viewing in about 8 weeks and we are aware that we will have to wait many months before anything positive happens. I don't know if you have ever been to Almeria, neither do I know what you are looking for in Spain but we have visited that province and found it very desert-like. I believe it is the driest area in Spain and the landscape is rather bleak. (There will probably be loads of people who will post messages to the contrary). However we found it arid and very hot although the property down there is definitely cheaper. Incidentally, did you know that they filmed several western films down there? From that you can get an idea of what the landscape is like! You say that you find France lonely, how strange, because, despite having loads of friends here I too am often lonely. I think it must be because, in my heart of hearts, I still long to go back to the UK, an impossible dream because my OH definitely won't consider it and if I am practical and sensible, it would be a bad move with all the rotten things we read and hear about the country over the past few years. We live in Murcia, inland from Mazarron. In the winter and spring the countryside is pretty with almond groves and lots of wild flowers, but from about the end of May onwards it gradually becomes hotter and hotter and I am finding that I can no longer tolerate the heat as well as I used to when we first came here, hence looking for a more moderate climate. With regard to speaking Spanish, I went to night classes for 6 months before coming out here and found that very helpful. By the time we moved here I could cope with simple things like ordering food, shopping, asking directions, talking about my family, work etc. Since then I went twice a week to a local spanish class,free of charge and run by the local council. After about 5 years I found that I wasn't absorbing anything as naturally, it gets harder the more advanced you become, so I gave up about a year ago. It is difficult to learn a new language if you are getting on a bit like me, (63) but I do have a fairly good grasp of the basics and find I can get along reasonably well, although I can understand much more that I can actually speak. I have a number of stock phrases and verbs which I try to adapt to the situation and have so far managed with that. The verb tenses are very difficult (14 in all) but I don't really think you need all those as the Spanish can understand you even if you only use the present tense. An added difficulty is that there are so many regional accents, for instance, in Murcia the locals drop the s sound
from the end of words eg. they say La Pala as the name of a nearby village called Las Palas and awa for agua (water). Anyway, better not go on any more, if I can help in any way please contact me again. Best wishes, Barbara


----------



## Big Pete

Got update on costs on the fuel , its 98cents a litre = English 68p a litre.
@ 1.44 exch rate



What a Country


----------



## Hurricane

Income tax at 24% on my earnings equivalent in Spain, 18% is what I pay in the UK


----------



## Big Pete

Hurricane said:


> Income tax at 24% on my earnings equivalent in Spain, 18% is what I pay in the UK


And ? LOL

Cost of living is 30 % cheaper so overall your 6 % better of arent you !!
Well maybe you arent as you live on a shoestring


----------



## Hurricane

Big Pete said:


> And ? LOL
> 
> Cost of living is 30 % cheaper so overall your 6 % better of arent you !!
> Well maybe you arent as you live on a shoestring


Live on a shoestring................interesting summary of the financial situation of someone you don't even know.

Oh but then, from your postings, you know EVERYTHING.


Oh and things aren't 30% cheaper in Mallorca, mainland Spain in some areas away from British enclaves yeah, but not in Mallorca.


----------



## Big Pete

Hurricane said:


> Live on a shoestring................interesting summary of the financial situation of someone you don't even know.
> 
> Oh but then, from your postings, you know EVERYTHING.
> 
> 
> Oh and things aren't 30% cheaper in Mallorca, mainland Spain in some areas away from British enclaves yeah, but not in Mallorca.


From your previous post 

*Don't be too put off, it can be expensive here in the Uk, but it depends what your lifestyle is.*

*We used to grow all our own veg but we just don't have the time any more, but our weekly shop from our local greengrocers is £15, and I make a massive soup from that too, we shop at the local butchers, fishmongers, and bakers, and a little deli in town gives us all we need in terms of luxuries, its only really cleaning stuff that we ever have to go to the supermarket.*


My cost of living expenses work out over 30% less over in Mallorca . and thats with NOT having to use 1 bit of chicken to last a month LMAO


----------



## Hurricane

Big Pete said:


> From your previous post
> 
> *Don't be too put off, it can be expensive here in the Uk, but it depends what your lifestyle is.*
> 
> *We used to grow all our own veg but we just don't have the time any more, but our weekly shop from our local greengrocers is £15, and I make a massive soup from that too, we shop at the local butchers, fishmongers, and bakers, and a little deli in town gives us all we need in terms of luxuries, its only really cleaning stuff that we ever have to go to the supermarket.*
> 
> 
> My cost of living expenses work out over 30% less over in Mallorca . and thats with NOT having to use 1 bit of chicken to last a month LMAO


I'm Jewish, thrift is part of my lifestyle.

Have you ever tasted a carrot pulled from the ground and eaten within a few mins?

The taste comparison is staggering, its nothing to do with money Pete, its to do with lifestyle choice, and since we have no children where is the expense?


----------



## Big Pete

Hurricane said:


> I'm Jewish, thrift is part of my lifestyle.
> 
> Have you ever tasted a carrot pulled from the ground and eaten within a few mins?
> 
> The taste comparison is staggering, its nothing to do with money Pete, its to do with lifestyle choice, *and since we have no children where is the expense?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm Anger management courses can be expensive i guess ,
> And keeping 4 Ferraris and the Yacht must cost a few quid,
> 
> And on the Carrots of course i have but we tend to wash them well first ! and then cook them before eating , takes more than a few mins


----------



## yummymummy150

Oh pete you can cook as well as put up a arguement lol


----------



## Big Pete

yummymummy150 said:


> Oh pete you can cook as well as put up a arguement lol


Yep man of many talents lol


----------



## yummymummy150

Nothing to do with thread, but i went to Mallorca in 96.We did not know where we where going last min first time on hoils with out kids,It was Canpastilla, nice right on a long beach went to Palma for the day did all the things the kids would have moaned about.Then we went for meal and show saw the Drifters .Had a good week but then again no kids. nice memory.


----------



## Hurricane

Big Pete said:


> Hurricane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Jewish, thrift is part of my lifestyle.
> 
> Have you ever tasted a carrot pulled from the ground and eaten within a few mins?
> 
> The taste comparison is staggering, its nothing to do with money Pete, its to do with lifestyle choice, *and since we have no children where is the expense?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm Anger management courses can be expensive i guess ,
> And keeping 4 Ferraris and the Yacht must cost a few quid,
> 
> And on the Carrots of course i have but we tend to wash them well first ! and then cook them before eating , takes more than a few mins
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo boring.
Click to expand...


----------



## Big Pete

yummymummy150 said:


> Nothing to do with thread, but i went to Mallorca in 96.We did not know where we where going last min first time on hoils with out kids,It was Canpastilla, nice right on a long beach went to Palma for the day did all the things the kids would have moaned about.Then we went for meal and show saw the Drifters .Had a good week but then again no kids. nice memory.


Never been there , Palma i avoid its to damn big and busy lol

Without kids i agree brilliant do as YOU please ,lol

Mine are all grown up and away yippee hence time to escape and get my time again 

Spend Spend Spend


----------



## synthia

One of the most informative threads here has now become victim of this on-going battle between you too. Let up, already.


----------



## Stravinsky

So what have you found in Mallorca that is more expensive than the UK?


----------



## Big Pete

Stravinsky said:


> So what have you found in Mallorca that is more expensive than the UK?


Well as yet i cant think of anything i saw !, But i am over there Monday for a week or so , so i shall take my pad with me and note stuff .

Obviously a full report will folllow including anything that is dearer ,


----------



## Big Pete

synthia said:


> *One of the most informative threads *here has now become victim of this on-going battle between you too. Let up, already.




Hmmmmmm one of the most informative  and guess who started it 

Say no more


----------



## yummymummy150

Enjoy the winter sun ,Think of us freezing in uk. safe trip.Await you report.
Tricia


----------



## Big Pete

*Additions of November 2007 trip*



Big Pete said:


> Hi all
> 
> As there always seems to be some uncertainty as to what it costs to live and survive in Spain i shall keep a ongoing up to date report of my New adventure there .
> 
> My story so far i still live in England as i am waitting the Sale of my property prior to fully taking early retirement to the Mallorca island in Spain.
> 
> Mallorca you must also bear in mind is generally more expensive than the Mainland beeing less Industrialised etc etc.. However this should give members a safety factor to work there own costs from , as its pretty sure to be cheaper on the mainland ..
> 
> I will add to the Thread as and when i have any storys to tell or whenever i purchase items or have any relevant info to share ..
> 
> Firstly ;
> 
> Legal costs to purchase my Villa equated to some 9 % of final sale price.
> 
> Council Taxes are 495 Euros yearly ( £ 344 British ) @1.43 exch
> 3 Bedroomed detached Villa with Pool and large Garden.
> 
> Local urbanisation Charge yearly 195 Euros ( £ 135 British ) @ 1.42 exch
> This pays for the upkeep of the streets and street lights etc etc .
> 
> Daewoo 29" Flat Screen TV 280 Euros ( £ 194 British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> Insurance Property and Contents 280 Euros ( £ 194 British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> Household Rubbish collected every day !!! Free of Charge as many bags as you have .. Recycling is at your discretion with Bins available all over !!!
> 
> Food did a typical normal shop including Breads Milks and cat foods etc and a host of items a full Shopping trolley full .. = 80 Euros ( £ 56 British ) @ 1.42 exch ( in Uk this would of been around £ 90+ ...)
> 
> Cigarettes 20 Benson hedges 3.10 Euros ( £ 2.15p British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> NO TV license needed .
> 
> Petrol cost to fill a Renault small Hire car ,Full Tank from empty to full !! 41 Euros ( £ 28 British ) drove hundreds of miles ,but didnt take the price per litre , will do next visit ..
> 
> Iron steam type with lead etc , 12 Euros ( £ 8.30p British ) @1.42 exch
> 
> Microwave top of the range , Roasts, grill ,rotate etc , 82 Euros ( £ 57 British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> Kettle simple inbuilt filter one , 26 Euros ( £ 18 British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> 3 course meal at smart Restaurant overlooking marina ,includes 4 drinks ( 2 small beers 2 x Tia maria and cokes ) starters followed by main and then deserts . 41 Euros ( £ 28.50 British ) @ 1.42 exch ( And you could smoke to your hearts content  )
> 
> Coka Cola genuine !! in Lidl Supermarket pack of 12 tins .. 6 Euros ( £ 4.17p British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> Set of 4 Brushed alluminium flash outside lights ground mounted . 14 Euros each ( £ 9.74p British ) @ 1.42 exch
> Bulbs for above energy saving 75watt Phillips 6 Euros each ( £ 4.17p British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> Will add as and when i have anything to add . hope it helps anyone wondering as to living expenses ..




Update as of November 2007 ,


Fuel Unleaded now been raissed to Euro 1.06 a Litre
Gas bottles 11 Euros for 14kg Refill collected from depot 13 Euros delivered
PizzaHut Individual Deep Pan Meat feast Pizza 9 Euros in the Restaurant
1 litre Semi Skimmed Milk 1.09 Euros
5 Litres Pure Bottled Drinking Water 0.78 Euros
Pack of Streaky Bacon 1.55 Euros (very tasty fries like a dream )
Bagette Long Roll Freshly cooked mmmmmm 0.62 Euros
Spaghetti Fine 500 grams 0.48 Euros
Hellmans Mayonaisse 450ml Jar 1.35 Euros
Whiskas Cat Food 400g Tin 0.99 Euros
Nescafe Coffee Classic Natural Jar 100g 2.65 Euros
Chlorine Swim pool Tablets 5kgs 32.95 Euros
Electric Chainsaw 90 Motissera Brand 74 Euros
Work Trousers Black swish ones with flash side and back pockets 9 Euros
Electric Bill 2 months ( September - October ) 25.64 Euros ( Pool pump on timer outside low wattage lights on timers ) Villa empty 5 weeks of that period


----------



## yummymummy150

Thanks pete been waiting for that well done. sure people on here will find it handy.But i wanted to say welcome back its been very quite here. Hope you had a good trip


----------



## synthia

Yeah, Big Pete, you and Hurricane just kind of lost your way for a while. Thank you very much for the additional information. For Americans, all of this sounds more and more exepnsive, as a euro is now worth over $1.48.


----------



## Big Pete

synthia said:


> Yeah, Big Pete, you and Hurricane just kind of lost your way for a while. Thank you very much for the additional information. For Americans, all of this sounds more and more exepnsive, as a euro is now worth over $1.48.


I never lost my way i have sat nav 

I know the Dollars pretty bad lately , and i am not so impressed with the Euro either only getting about 1.34 at the moment .. I blame our Government its probably not there fault but heck i blame them anyways


----------



## Big Pete

yummymummy150 said:


> Thanks pete been waiting for that well done. sure people on here will find it handy.But i wanted to say welcome back its been very quite here. Hope you had a good trip


Yep i am back and a reasonable trip one thing that did shock me was how cold it got at night in the villa 

Was about 21c during day and at night only dropped to 9c but seemed colder didnt expect that so had to have the heating on .. Apart from that everything was its usual lovely smashing place ..


----------



## yummymummy150

Same in Cyprus. I have large rugs curtains and duvet for winter lets.But as you said still warm in the day.


----------



## Stravinsky

Big Pete said:


> Yep i am back and a reasonable trip one thing that did shock me was how cold it got at night in the villa
> 
> Was about 21c during day and at night only dropped to 9c but seemed colder didnt expect that so had to have the heating on .. Apart from that everything was its usual lovely smashing place ..


One of the things you learn when you live here ..... we have had the heating on for a week or so now during the evenings, and log fire was lit for the first time last week.

We've also been "trapped" in the house by constant torrential rain for days on end on occasion


----------



## jakaka

Stravinsky said:


> One of the things you learn when you live here ..... we have had the heating on for a week or so now during the evenings, and log fire was lit for the first time last week.
> 
> We've also been "trapped" in the house by constant torrential rain for days on end on occasion



Hi my name is jakaka and this is my first post, have lived Costa de la Luz for the last 5 years and it still surprises me how cold it gets in the evenings, we have had torrential rain last week that lasted 7 days. The sun came out Sunday morning to dry us out but sadly for some people it was to late they had lost much of their life in the floods that hit the area.


----------



## Stravinsky

jakaka said:


> Hi my name is jakaka and this is my first post, have lived Costa de la Luz for the last 5 years and it still surprises me how cold it gets in the evenings, we have had torrential rain last week that lasted 7 days. The sun came out Sunday morning to dry us out but sadly for some people it was to late they had lost much of their life in the floods that hit the area.


Yes the rains were bad this year ....... been lovely and sunny all day here recently, but the nights are cool


----------



## Big Pete

jakaka said:


> Hi my name is jakaka and this is my first post, have lived Costa de la Luz for the last 5 years and it still surprises me how cold it gets in the evenings, we have had torrential rain last week that lasted 7 days. The sun came out Sunday morning to dry us out but sadly for some people it was to late they had lost much of their life in the floods that hit the area.


Hi jakaka welcome to the forum , seems all the worlds weather has gone to pot lately , Mind you the world has gone to pot in most things i guess


----------



## MVP

Hi pete im a newcomer. Where in Kent you from. im from Maidstone this place is sickening me. Its getting more and more like Lewisham by the day, they're gonna start painting the buses red soon!

I want to get a holiday apartment in mallorca , how busy is busy when you refer to palma??


----------



## Hurricane

MVP said:


> Hi pete im a newcomer. Where in Kent you from. im from Maidstone this place is sickening me. Its getting more and more like Lewisham by the day, they're gonna start painting the buses red soon!
> 
> I want to get a holiday apartment in mallorca , how busy is busy when you refer to palma??


Trust me, its SERIOUSLY busy!

Magaluff and Palma nova is the same, but there are some really pretty and quiet areas.


----------



## Stravinsky

I spent several very pleasant holidays in Mallorca on the North Coast. It wasn't very developed then, and the scenery was wonderful.

I remember visiting Palma back then and it was _very_ busy


----------



## MVP

Ive only been to cala bona when i was younger but i remember it being the nicest place i've ever been. i felt safe there. i didnt like lanzarotte i thought that was boring .went on the boat down the east cost to cala d'or. im into golf quite a bit so i was thinking of getting an apartment in the near'ish future in mallorca. i wouldnt want to be somewhere too quiet yet too busy. Is there some areas to totally avoid??


----------



## jacks

*jacks*

hi all, i am new to this site. I am planning to move to spain sometime next year with my three kids. Have not decided where yet. I have got alot of info from this thread, so thanks to all. especially you pete.


----------



## Hurricane

Oh good god!


----------



## MVP

Hurricane said:


> Oh good god!


Qu es un problemma


----------



## jakaka

Hurricane said:


> Oh good god!




Talking in code again Hurricane;


----------



## Hurricane

jakaka said:


> Talking in code again Hurricane;


again?

You have posted 7 times, and I am talking in codes?


----------



## Stravinsky

Hurricane said:


> again?
> 
> You have posted 7 times, and I am talking in codes?



Someone you know from another place


----------



## jakaka

Hurricane said:


> again?
> 
> You have posted 7 times, and I am talking in codes?




I'm teasing you silly, just wanted to see how quick it would take you to reply You know how Crispy crispies can be


----------



## Hurricane

Stravinsky said:


> Someone you know from another place


just found out.

She is a tricky one that one!!


----------



## Big Pete

MVP said:


> Ive only been to cala bona when i was younger but i remember it being the nicest place i've ever been. i felt safe there. i didnt like lanzarotte i thought that was boring .went on the boat down the east cost to cala d'or. im into golf quite a bit so i was thinking of getting an apartment in the near'ish future in mallorca. i wouldnt want to be somewhere too quiet yet too busy. Is there some areas to totally avoid??


Hi been away a little hence the lack of posts , however i am back now ..

This is a interesting post , as the comment feeling safe is exactly what i noticed , couldnt put my finger on it but never feel threatened or as if i need to buy deadlocks for the car and stuff , hence why i chose to settle there as against the Mainland Spain which my experiences were of having 1 attempted break in !! And my video recorder stolen from out the car midday !!! .. Not impressed .

The comment on Lanzarote also was exactly as i termed it Not impressed either ...

Your looking for the not to quiet but away from it all. once again was my criteria hance why i have purchased in Cala Romantica , nice small area 5 minutes from Porto Cristo and 15 minutes from the big main town Manacor the ideal location . With a small perfect beach a walk away  but without the kiss me quick and the Rovers return brigade ..



Places to avoid well thats a tough one . personal choices i guess ,but i havent seen anywhere bad . just places that i would find to busy to actually live there if that makes sense ?



ps; my place is 12 minutes from Cala Millor and 15 from Cala Bona ,,


----------



## Big Pete

jacks said:


> hi all, i am new to this site. I am planning to move to spain sometime next year with my three kids. Have not decided where yet. I have got alot of info from this thread, so thanks to all. especially you pete.


Hi jacks

Welcome to the forum, and glad my ongoing costs and stuff is helpful . Nice to know its appreciated . And i will keep updating and adding as and when new info arrives ..


----------



## Big Pete

Talking about Cala Millor as we did hmmmmm well i did as its next door to Cala Bona  When i was last over weeks ago i was invited out by my neighbours to Lunch , a place where they go regularly ..

Just outside cala Millor town centre a Buffet bar well impressive 3 Courses and a bottle of Wine and 1 bottle of Water all for the inclusive price of 10 Euros !! YEP 10 Euros ( about £ 7 ) , Now i thought hmmmmmmmm this could be dodgy bet the foods iffy . Well it was superb choices of 15 starters 10 mains and 8 puddings i was well stuffed after i had finished 

So a regular place for me in the future and it has special smokers area  What a Country


----------



## MVP

thanks for the reply pete. Where in Kent was you from?


----------



## Big Pete

MVP said:


> thanks for the reply pete. Where in Kent was you from?


Ashford 

hmmmmm thats got to be my shortest ever reply


----------



## Hurricane

thankfully.


----------



## Burriana Babs

Hello all, are we discussing the cost of living in Mallorca ONLY or are other areas of Spain to be included?


----------



## Stravinsky

Burriana Babs said:


> Hello all, are we discussing the cost of living in Mallorca ONLY or are other areas of Spain to be included?


I'm sure you can include some inland pointers as well, sure they will be appreciated


----------



## Tonythepilot

Hi Pete, names Tony Williams. Just read your thread and wandered prior to your move to Mallorca did you consider the tax issues. I've looked at the various Spanish Taxes and I'm trying to establish whether me and my family would be better or worse off.

Look forward to any comments you or any other people may have on the subject.

Cheers Tony


----------



## Stravinsky

Tonythepilot said:


> Hi Pete, names Tony Williams. Just read your thread and wandered prior to your move to Mallorca did you consider the tax issues. I've looked at the various Spanish Taxes and I'm trying to establish whether me and my family would be better or worse off.
> 
> Look forward to any comments you or any other people may have on the subject.
> 
> Cheers Tony



Give me an idea of your situation Tony, I've researched Spanish Tax


----------



## Tonythepilot

Hi,

My situation is that I have a large property portfolio and a successful company in the Uk. It is my intention to commute between the Uk on business on a regular basis, ie 50/50 uk and Mallorca. My family will be based in Mallorca so as I understand from a tax position we will be residents as my spouse will be in Mallorca 183+ days. The primary issue is the wealth tax and the admistration of the the joint tax treaty between the uk and Spain.

Thanks for your assistance

Tony


----------



## Stravinsky

Tonythepilot said:


> Hi,
> My situation is that I have a large property portfolio and a successful company in the Uk. It is my intention to commute between the Uk on business on a regular basis, ie 50/50 uk and Mallorca. My family will be based in Mallorca so as I understand from a tax position we will be residents as my spouse will be in Mallorca 183+ days. The primary issue is the wealth tax and the admistration of the the joint tax treaty between the uk and Spain.
> Thanks for your assistance
> Tony


Well my understanding of the situation is that as a Spanish resident all your taxes will be payable and due in Spain. As Spanish and UK tax years end at different times, I've often seen it said that the best time to move is in September / October as it gives you some "free time" to organise things. I paid my last tax in the UK in April 2006 and am not due to make a return in Spain until May 2008. All the forms for de registering for tax in the UK are available from HMRC. In Spain you can use a Gestoria to deal with your tax matters. Although I am sure your matters are more complex than mine, I am to pay just €60 a year.

Obviously you pay income tax on your income worldwide. I'm guessing you already know the rates but they vary roughly between 15 & 45% depending on income. There are of course allowances

Wealth tax is a real headache, especially if you _are_ really wealthy and thats why you need to get an expert on to it. Again there are allowances for your principal residence which iirc total around €300,000 for a married couple, the rates vary roughly between 0.2% and 2.5% depending on the estate value.

Inheritence tax is also a big one, although you probably wont be thinking of that yet!! There are hardly any allowances at the moment for passing on your estate to non Spanish residents ...... ie possibly your children living elsewhere, although there are allowances for passing to your spouse under certain conditions. Inheritence tax in Spain can be up to around 35% in Spain.


----------



## Tonythepilot

Many thanks 

Tony Williams


----------



## Goldberg

According to economist.
With the US being 100
The UK cost of living is 125, ie. 25% higher than the US
Spain was around 96, so 4% below the US, so about 30% cheaper than UK

That seems about right. But I dont know anywhere in the UK you can get 3 course meal for a fiver? with wine and bread.


----------



## Tonythepilot

Hi ,

Thanks for the reply, I will keep you posted on the events as they unfold.

Best Regards Tony


----------



## Big Pete

Tonythepilot said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I will keep you posted on the events as they unfold.
> 
> Best Regards Tony


Keep us posted Tony , been a while ..


----------



## Big Pete

Yet another saving to be made ,

I have just had costings done on having a dental implant done in Mallorca 

price i was qouted in UK was £ 2,500  yep i know robbing gits !!!

Price in Mallorca with German dental Practise is £ 900 

And he did a filling for me when i was last over to keep the tooth running and what a superb job !! 

El Viva Espania for sure


----------



## oddball

That's for one tooth ? In Thailand you can get a full dental plate for that and you do not have to glue it in , a person can take a two week vacation and have full dentures for just the cost of the dentures in Canada . Personally speaking , mine are so comfortable i only take them out to clean and people often comment that i am fortunate to still have a mouthfull of my own teeth at my age . Makes one wonder about the dental extortion practises around the world , Colin


----------



## Stravinsky

Big Pete said:


> Yet another saving to be made ,
> 
> I have just had costings done on having a dental implant done in Mallorca
> 
> price i was qouted in UK was £ 2,500  yep i know robbing gits !!!
> 
> Price in Mallorca with German dental Practise is £ 900
> 
> And he did a filling for me when i was last over to keep the tooth running and what a superb job !!
> 
> El Viva Espania for sure


Around here a full crown will cost you about €180, and a filling €45


----------



## Burriana Babs

I am located on the mainland Costa del Sol and was at the dentist today and was quoted €1800 for a replacement permanent bridge with 5 teeth. I thaink that is outrageous.


----------



## Stravinsky

Burriana Babs said:


> I am located on the mainland Costa del Sol and was at the dentist today and was quoted €1800 for a replacement permanent bridge with 5 teeth. I thaink that is outrageous.


You ought to pop up to my dentist for a quote


----------



## Burriana Babs

And just where would I have to popup to? Almost willing to go anywhere that is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Stravinsky

Burriana Babs said:


> And just where would I have to popup to? Almost willing to go anywhere that is a lot cheaper.


Oliva, about 85 kms South of Valencia
I can give you her details if you wish and you could contact her direct to get a price, although I guess you would have to come here to get a firm quote


----------



## Burriana Babs

A bit far I am afraid. I will be checking with another local dentist that caters to the locals I have ben told he will be a lot cheaper than the ones that cater to the expats. Will let you know when I find out.


----------



## Stravinsky

Burriana Babs said:


> A bit far I am afraid. I will be checking with another local dentist that caters to the locals I have ben told he will be a lot cheaper than the ones that cater to the expats. Will let you know when I find out.


Thats what I did ... the dentist we use is Spanish


----------



## chris(madrid)

DENTAL WORK - GET PRIVATE HEALTH INSURANCE. Cant honestly remember how much my implant/crown was. But do remember it was about 50% cheaper due to Sanitas cover. Spanish dentist. Damn good though - and if anybody in west Madrid needs one - his English is not bad (His wife also partner speaks better). I use Spanish though. When in Rome.


----------



## Big Pete

chris(madrid) said:


> DENTAL WORK - GET PRIVATE HEALTH INSURANCE. Cant honestly remember how much my implant/crown was. But do remember it was about 50% cheaper due to Sanitas cover. Spanish dentist. Damn good though - and if anybody in west Madrid needs one - his English is not bad (His wife also partner speaks better). I use Spanish though. When in Rome.


Doesnt health dental insurance only cover what they term as standard dental work ?

Surely crowns and fancy stuff like implants or gold fills etc is luxury dental work to them ?


----------



## Big Pete

Will be over to Mallorca Friday so will be checking prices and stuff see whats changed .

Typical with the Euro some 1.27 lowest for years .. But still will see how if at all things have changed .

I have no internet set up there as yet ,so i will be unable to post . but when i return will update .

So Adiosio for a while ..


----------



## chris(madrid)

Big Pete said:


> Doesnt health dental insurance only cover what they term as standard dental work ?
> 
> Surely crowns and fancy stuff like implants or gold fills etc is luxury dental work to them ?


You pay the bits - but the labour charges are dramatically lower. My dentist will re-glue crowns etc for free. I lost one - had to pay for the bit itself-that's all. But the costs are all published even for crowns etc. So maybe there's some subsidy there.


----------



## Big Pete

Big Pete said:


> Hi all
> 
> As there always seems to be some uncertainty as to what it costs to live and survive in Spain i shall keep a ongoing up to date report of my New adventure there .
> 
> My story so far i still live in England as i am waitting the Sale of my property prior to fully taking early retirement to the Mallorca island in Spain.
> 
> Mallorca you must also bear in mind is generally more expensive than the Mainland beeing less Industrialised etc etc.. However this should give members a safety factor to work there own costs from , as its pretty sure to be cheaper on the mainland ..
> 
> I will add to the Thread as and when i have any storys to tell or whenever i purchase items or have any relevant info to share ..
> 
> Firstly ;
> 
> Legal costs to purchase my Villa equated to some 9 %  of final sale price.
> 
> Council Taxes are 495 Euros yearly ( £ 344 British ) @1.43 exch
> 3 Bedroomed detached Villa with Pool and large Garden.
> 
> Local urbanisation Charge yearly 195 Euros ( £ 135 British ) @ 1.42 exch
> This pays for the upkeep of the streets and street lights etc etc .
> 
> Daewoo 29" Flat Screen TV 280 Euros ( £ 194 British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> Insurance Property and Contents 280 Euros ( £ 194 British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> Household Rubbish collected every day !!! Free of Charge as many bags as you have .. Recycling is at your discretion with Bins available all over !!!
> 
> Food did a typical normal shop including Breads Milks and cat foods etc and a host of items a full Shopping trolley full .. = 80 Euros ( £ 56 British ) @ 1.42 exch ( in Uk this would of been around £ 90+ ...)
> 
> Cigarettes 20 Benson hedges 3.10 Euros ( £ 2.15p British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> NO TV license needed .
> 
> Petrol cost to fill a Renault small Hire car ,Full Tank from empty to full !! 41 Euros ( £ 28 British ) drove hundreds of miles ,but didnt take the price per litre , will do next visit ..
> 
> Iron steam type with lead etc , 12 Euros ( £ 8.30p British ) @1.42 exch
> 
> Microwave top of the range , Roasts, grill ,rotate etc , 82 Euros ( £ 57 British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> Kettle simple inbuilt filter one , 26 Euros ( £ 18 British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> 3 course meal at smart Restaurant overlooking marina ,includes 4 drinks ( 2 small beers 2 x Tia maria and cokes ) starters followed by main and then deserts . 41 Euros ( £ 28.50 British ) @ 1.42 exch ( And you could smoke to your hearts content  )
> 
> Coka Cola genuine !! in Lidl Supermarket pack of 12 tins .. 6 Euros ( £ 4.17p British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> Set of 4 Brushed alluminium flash outside lights ground mounted . 14 Euros each ( £ 9.74p British ) @ 1.42 exch
> Bulbs for above energy saving 75watt Phillips 6 Euros each ( £ 4.17p British ) @ 1.42 exch
> 
> Will add as and when i have anything to add . hope it helps anyone wondering as to living expenses ..


well i am back from my visit and boy did the crap exchange rate be noticed ..
I only got 1.20 where as previously 1.42 was the normal.


Fuel was up at (Euros) 1.19 a litre . Didnt notice a major increase on food items but was hard to compare with the weak Euro exchange rate .. A few increases were there but like the Uk a few pennies here and there . to be expected i guess .


----------



## oddball

Big Pete said:


> Will be over to Mallorca Friday so will be checking prices and stuff see whats changed .
> 
> Typical with the Euro some 1.27 lowest for years .. But still will see how if at all things have changed .
> 
> I have no internet set up there as yet ,so i will be unable to post . but when i return will update .
> 
> So Adiosio for a while ..


 Hello Pete,would the "will not be able to post for a while "be a threat or a promise ? LOL


----------



## Stravinsky

oddball said:


> Hello Pete,would the "will not be able to post for a while "be a threat or a promise ? LOL


He's back already


----------



## 2ladies

Spent a few days in Malloca - loved it. So we will be going early November and hope to stay until end of April. Within 183 days!!

Did look at some properties, but not decided.

We would like to be in Bendinat or Puerto Portals and are looking for a really nice apartment - cut above the ones usually furnished for rental purposes.

Any ideas? Have a couple on offer which sound nice and are willing to be sensible on price for a long let and will go over again late September to have a look around!!!


----------



## Stravinsky

2ladies said:


> Spent a few days in Malloca - loved it. So we will be going early November and hope to stay until end of April. Within 183 days!!
> 
> Did look at some properties, but not decided.
> 
> We would like to be in Bendinat or Puerto Portals and are looking for a really nice apartment - cut above the ones usually furnished for rental purposes.
> 
> Any ideas? Have a couple on offer which sound nice and are willing to be sensible on price for a long let and will go over again late September to have a look around!!!


Dont know the areas I'm afraid, and Big Pete is no longer with us


----------



## jojo

Stravinsky said:


> Dont know the areas I'm afraid, and Big Pete is no longer with us


Where has big pete gone???

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky

jojo said:


> Where has big pete gone???
> Jo


I regret he multi spammed the site by pm and was banned from here by admin.


----------



## brownster74

*Any advice welcome!!*

Hi 
New poster here, hoping for some useful info. 

We are thinking of buyiing a small apartment in the Cala D'or area as a holiday home - we absolutely love Mallorca and would love to retire there - as well as introduce our young daughter to the Spanish way of life. 

Firstly, does anyone rent out an apartment in Mallorca? We would really like to know about average rental occupancy over a year. What could we realistically expect?

Can anyone advise yearly costs associated with keeping a 1-2 bed apartment? We will only stay there 4-5 weeks a year and will hopefully rent it out to friends and familly etc for around another 10 weeks. 

What is the situation with house sales in Mallorca, is it a buyers market at the lower end? Are people open to offers due to the shocking exchange rate? We only have around 150,000 Euros, I know this is chicken feed to most posters on here, but we have a young family and would be risking a lot to make a purchase.

Any info would be gratefully received, we are going to Mallorca in a week's time for a holiday with a view to purchase.

As an adendum, if people think it might be useful I can keep a log of progress over the coming months (Big Pete Style, but for the less well off)

Apologies if this is already covered in another thread


----------

